# About TheCuteOrpington!



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello!
Now, first, I apologize for courier new text 

Um.. I'm going to make some questions for my self and answer them and also telling a bit about myself!

1. Who is your best friend? I have many loyal, great pretty friends but I have to say @Hybridchucks 

2. Fav flower? Buddlia

3. Fav fruit? Um.. @hybridchucksBerry JK  
Er.. citrus fruit!

Least fav fruit? Bananas and mushy apples 

4. Cutest moment? Hugging blackie 
 

5. Cringy moment? Idk

6. Do u like blondes? Not if dyed

Guess that's it for now!

Okay - a bit about me

*I am a girl that loves ducks and chickens!*
*After our latest passing - summer, I don't like minks anymore!*

* Hehe....*

*My fav foods are:*
*Mac cheese*
*Cheese*
*Strawberries*
*Lemons*
*Oranges*
*Tuna fish*
*And more!*

*If I've missed a question, just ask me!*


----------



## Hybridchucks (Aug 18, 2017)

Thats AWESOME! 
Awwwww thanks! HUGS!!!


----------



## chicken4prez (Aug 18, 2017)

X2!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 19, 2017)

Hybridchucks said:


> Thats AWESOME!
> Awwwww thanks! HUGS!!!



aww thank u!

my fav fruit is actually the @chicken4prezberry and the @hybridchucksberry


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 19, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> X2!



AWW thank u too!


----------



## chicken4prez (Aug 21, 2017)

TheCuteOrpington said:


> aww thank u!
> 
> my fav fruit is actually the @chicken4prezberry and the @hybridchucksberry


XD


----------

